# Anyone go hiking with their minis?



## secuono (Dec 29, 2019)

I am creating a crittermobile & want to start taking mine out on the trails.

Already reached out on FB to try and find others. Might make a FB group for it for my area, Virginia. 

Wondering if anyone here does it?


----------



## Minidreamz0581 (Jan 2, 2020)

I’m going to start hiking with my little guy Coady this year. We usually go for casual strolls in the little park just down from the house, but this year I want to take hiking with him more seriously. Not to mention he and I both need to lose some weight  good luck finding some people in your area to hike with!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 2, 2020)

I'd like to try it too. We have some places around where you can trail ride, but no driving so hiking and taking a picnic lunch might be fun. I saw some threads in the past about packs for minis.


----------



## plaid mare (Jan 3, 2020)

secuono said:


> I am creating a crittermobile & want to start taking mine out on the trails.
> 
> Already reached out on FB to try and find others. Might make a FB group for it for my area, Virginia.
> 
> Wondering if anyone here does it?


----------



## plaid mare (Jan 3, 2020)

Where in Virginia? I live in King George. I'm on the Potomac, right by the Harry Nice bridge. I do walk with my mini. He has some issues with arthritis, so distance is an issue, but a walk would be good exercise for him.


----------



## secuono (Jan 8, 2020)

plaid mare said:


> Where in Virginia? I live in King George. I'm on the Potomac, right by the Harry Nice bridge. I do walk with my mini. He has some issues with arthritis, so distance is an issue, but a walk would be good exercise for him.



Culpeper county.


----------



## secuono (Jan 8, 2020)

Two days ago, I started teaching the girls to load up.
Second session & pinto went in!
Then it started to snow yesterday, still snow on the ground today, so no more practice until it goes away.
A ramp would be better, but finding the right size & lightweight will be difficult. Need to get good rubber for the backboard, bumper & steps.


----------



## plaid mare (Jan 9, 2020)

I have a ramp that I bought for my mini/mini van that I never used,and I no longer have a mini van. It is narrow, but will support a mini. It's dusty,but it's yours if you want it, free. I'm of the mindset that if I don't need or use something that someone else needs or can use, they are welcome to it. We could meet in Fredricksburg. It's a good halfway point between us.I can't believe someone on this site lives nearby! Your mini's are adorable. Let me know about a good time, and place to meet up if you decide you want the ramp.Maybe Central Park?


----------



## MindySchroder (Jan 10, 2020)

I totally go hiking with my minis all the time! They even have little back packs they wear so they can carry my lunch and my water 

I live 3 miles from the National Forest where we hike and I drive and just 2 miles from BLM on the other side! So lots of places to hike and explore.

This was just one of our hikes but we go up there all the time!

I think you will really enjoy getting out with your minis


----------



## secuono (Jan 10, 2020)

plaid mare said:


> I have a ramp that I bought for my mini/mini van that I never used,and I no longer have a mini van. It is narrow, but will support a mini. It's dusty,but it's yours if you want it, free. I'm of the mindset that if I don't need or use something that someone else needs or can use, they are welcome to it. We could meet in Fredricksburg. It's a good halfway point between us.I can't believe someone on this site lives nearby! Your mini's are adorable. Let me know about a good time, and place to meet up if you decide you want the ramp.Maybe Central Park?



Oh wow, how nice of you!
I don't have much to offer in return. Unless you're interested in aquariums? 
I'll try to send you a PM.


----------



## plaid mare (Jan 12, 2020)

secuono said:


> Oh wow, how nice of you!
> I don't have much to offer in return. Unless you're interested in aquariums?
> I'll try to send you a PM.


No worries, I'm glad to do it with nothing in return. I don't need it, and you do. I'll send you my e-mail on a PM


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 13, 2020)

MindySchroder said:


> I totally go hiking with my minis all the time! They even have little back packs they wear so they can carry my lunch and my water
> 
> I live 3 miles from the National Forest where we hike and I drive and just 2 miles from BLM on the other side! So lots of places to hike and explore.
> 
> ...



That is a beautiful trail! What fun you have with your horses. Minis rock!!!


----------



## plaid mare (Jan 14, 2020)

Mindy, you are so blessed! Smart you to let the mini's carry the grub.Your video's show what a beautiful area you live in. I wish we had some snow here in Virginia. The weather has been unseasonably warm. We almost hit 70. I drove to the store with the a/c on.


----------



## plaid mare (Jan 14, 2020)

MindySchroder said:


> I totally go hiking with my minis all the time! They even have little back packs they wear so they can carry my lunch and my water
> 
> I live 3 miles from the National Forest where we hike and I drive and just 2 miles from BLM on the other side! So lots of places to hike and explore.
> 
> ...



Such a beautiful day, even with the rain! Do you worry about mountain lions or bears? I


----------



## MindySchroder (Jan 14, 2020)

plaid mare said:


> Such a beautiful day, even with the rain! Do you worry about mountain lions or bears? I


we always carry bear spray! I am getting a chest holster so I can also bring my hand gun when I'm in the mountains. Bears aren't as much of an issue as wolves and mountain lions.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 14, 2020)

Do any of you follow Emma Massingale on YouTube? Besides her full size horses, she has a tribe of shetlands and a miniature horse that she takes camping and on all kinds of adventures.

The following clip is not one of her real adventures, but just showcases her training and was short...unlike her real adventures. (And adorable)



Check out her channel, she is amazing!


----------



## plaid mare (Jan 17, 2020)

That is adorable! I have never seen one of her videos before, which is surprising because I am always looking for horse video's. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 17, 2020)

plaid mare said:


> That is adorable! I have never seen one of her videos before, which is surprising because I am always looking for horse video's. Thanks for the link!


You are welcome. I thought to put the link here because she does a lot of hiking and so many other different things that people can do with their minis. She also has two training videos where she shows how she starts training her horses at liberty which I hope she continues.


----------



## plaid mare (Jan 18, 2020)

Willow Flats said:


> You are welcome. I thought to put the link here because she does a lot of hiking and so many other different things that people can do with their minis. She also has two training videos where she shows how she starts training her horses at liberty which I hope she continues.


I have subscribed to her channel already. She is very sweet, and her animals really adore her. I watched the video where she introduces all her animals.I can't believe I didn't come across her posts before this! I'm so glad you posted. I am going to try her methods. I would like to get my Cully to sit. He trains easy, but gets bored, and stubborn with any new trick. Then he loses interest. I once tried to show off his skills to a neighbor. When asked,he flatly refused. As soon as the neighbor left Cully did the trick without my prompting. I said,"you did that on purpose didn't you!" then he screamed at me. He is the only horse I know that screams.


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2020)

Willow Flats said:


> Do any of you follow Emma Massingale on YouTube? Besides her full size horses, she has a tribe of shetlands and a miniature horse that she takes camping and on all kinds of adventures.
> 
> The following clip is not one of her real adventures, but just showcases her training and was short...unlike her real adventures. (And adorable)
> 
> ...





I remember the camping video going around Facebook for a short while. 
My internet has been craptastic lately, so haven't gotten to see the others yet.


----------



## Willow Flats (Jan 18, 2020)

Plaid mare Cully sounds like a character! I like his name.


----------



## plaid mare (Jan 21, 2020)

Willow Flats said:


> Plaid mare Cully sounds like a character! I like his name.


He is a constant source of amusement, but beware! I have to keep him busy with something all the time. He is nosey, and social, but he has no horsey friends. If left to his own devices stall deconstruction begins. When we put his room together I had to make sure he couldn't see what we were doing. He was outside well away from the house. If he watches it go up, he knows where to rip it down. I named him after my first riding teacher's grandson. I was seven, and he was three, but I loved him. Cully was killed in a farm accident two years later. It was a boiler explosion. I was supposed to be at the farm for lessons that Saturday, but the teacher, and my mother had a huge falling out.Had I been there I would have been with Cully.


----------

